# Help with genectics



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

Ok these babys eggs that looked s:censor: so i didnt label them and just stuck them in incubaited them in incubaitor Frist looks Mack Snow Paradox to me 2nd its twin is white with red eyes :O








looks diablo blanco I no the mum is defenetly Hyper Spotty mack snow het Tremper and when i bought her the guy sold me 5 lizards 3 macks 1 tremper mack and 1 blazing Blizzard female.. He said they were all sisters so she must be het Blazzing blizzard and must be eclispe Bonus :2thumb:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well the "unknown' one is definitely albino, and most likely Super Snow mainly due to the eyes, but the overall appearance is screaming SS to me!
Gazz may correct me on this as he is real clued up on the eye traits, but i don't think false eclipse (common in macks and blizzards) express as red when also visually albino.

If thats the case, if no pattern appears over time, I would say blizzard as well.
Meaning you have one of my favourite morphs of all time! :mf_dribble:

A Super Snow Blazing Blizzard....
I think at worst your looking MS BB. Any ideas at all on the Dad?


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

nope i recon could be ethier my nova or this weird morph called Sunice well i bought it from Jp reptiles hmm So if it isnt a false eclispe this would mean it would be hmm super snow diablo blanco


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

lilgecko said:


> nope i recon could be ethier my nova or this weird morph called Sunice well i bought it from Jp reptiles hmm So if it isnt a false eclispe this would mean it would be hmm super snow diablo blanco


SunIce is Sunglow Dreamsicle right?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm with Sam on this, either Snow blizzard or SS blizzard. Got to love unknown hets! Sometimes.....


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

its a Hypo copy 2 jungle mack snow albino enigma het eclispe as i bought but must be het blizzard looks too pink too be a ss to me :blush:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

As said on the other thread, it could be anything if you don't know the parentage/hets !

From other thread:

*** I think mum was a super snow and dad was ethier a mack albino or a nova

i cant remmber which tank i got them from or what realy there mum and dad is :/ Dad could even Be a Copy 2 Hypo Mack enigma albino het ecilspe ***

Basically - anything, including enigma then, any unknown hets could further complicate it. I'd say see how it develops, then once it's clearer (ie if it stays white/red eyed etc) then only way to prove it will be test breeding to a 'known' something. If it's male test breed it to several known somethings !

Could be Super Nova/Super Raptor/DB/Mack DB/SS DB but you won't know for sure for some time - especially if it's female.

You could also end up with lots of unknown het offspring. I'd simply mark it down for now as 'special' and see in a year or two what can be done to try and demistify it.

Oh - and get a better tracking/separating system in place for next year !!! :gasp: :whistling2:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> SunIce is Sunglow Dreamsicle right?


I'm sure a Sunice is a Snowglow Enigma


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

lilgecko said:


> its a Hypo copy 2 jungle mack snow albino enigma het eclispe as i bought but must be het blizzard looks too pink too be a ss to me :blush:


If it's Albino SS particularly if Hypo too, you may get a very reduced/light pattern at such a young age, it may develop spotting as it grows


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

if its not real Eclispe its definatly het eclispe.. but if it is a true red eye eclispe will this be a rare morph :mf_dribble:


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

well she is a stunner anyways  will definatly be a keep just realy interested in the Eyes look Solid Red but ill have to see when she gets bigger like u guys say


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

C4RL said:


> I'm sure a Sunice is a Snowglow Enigma


Same thing different name :lol2:


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

sam12345 said:


> Same thing different name :lol2:


Minus the eclipse :lol2:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

sam12345 said:


> Gazz may correct me on this as he is real clued up on the eye traits, but i don't think false eclipse (common in macks and blizzards) express as red when also visually albino.


Tinted eye can express red on a light example.

IMO, Looks Snow SPLIT Super snow, And a (Light)-Talbino super snow.


----------



## cathycustard (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

We brought this and some other geckos back from Hamm this year. I'm sure that the breeding line these geckos came from has eclipse in it. I spoke to the breeder in length before parting with 100's of Euros!! More than half of these 'Sunice' geckos from the guys group were eclipses.

The suggestions that these are Snowglow Enigmas is completely correct. Added bonus is that they are either 100% het or Eclipse. They were bred to add the eclipse gene as this unlocks multiple morphs.

I have another male and a related female (one with black snake eyes and the other with solid red) we are breeding to Raptors and others to test the validity of the genetics. Updates will follow but the first ones from our friend seem to hold out this eclipse gene.

Either way all good Jonny well done and beat us by at least a month!


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

cheers ben 2 more should be out from raptor x sunice in next 2 weeks  u got any babies for me yet : victory:


----------

